# Unterwassergehäuse für Sony DSC-V1?



## cater (10. Juli 2003)

hiho,

gibt's schon ein Unterwassergehäuse für die neue Sony Cybershot DSC-V1? Vielleicht von anderen Herstellern? Ich hab nämlich keins gefunden =(

Carlo


----------



## dekoboje (9. September 2003)

Suche auch händeringend danach - einige Quelle bisher -> http://www.ikelite.com

Der deutsche Vertrieb hat noch keinen Hinweis. Allerdings sind die Gehäuse deutlich teurer als die Standart-Cases von Sony, Canon oder Olympus...


----------

